# Reparación antiguo tocadiscos (con fotos)



## nucleo (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola!
Tengo un antiguo tocadiscos que vino de Inglaterra de los años 70 de mi padre marca "Van der molen" que dejó de funcionar hace poco. Hasta el momento simpre funcionó a la perfección y me gustaría repararlo. Os cuento...
Yo me imagino que debe de ser del previo o de la etapa de potencia. Al darle al boton de power la luz que ilumina el "display" del buscador de emisoras se enciende, y el plato también gira. Antes de dejar de funcionar al pulsar el botón "power" se escuchaba un "plum" en los altavoces y ahora no hace ningun ruido al encender el aparato.
La radio tiene un led que cuando sintonizabas una emisora parpadeaba hasta que cogía la señal con fuerza y encendía con más potencia. Supongo que este led estaría conectado con la salida de audio, ¿no? Ni la readio ni los vinilos se escuchan.
El caso es que a primera vista no se aprecia ningun componente quemado, cable suelto o algo que haga intuir cual es el problema. Los dos fusibles que hay en el interior están bien.
Soy electricista pero mis conocimientos de elctrónica y sistemas de audio son un poco básicos. 
Si sois tan amables, porfavor decirme por dónde puedo empezar a testear y mirar para intentar solucionar el problema, si quereis que desmonte alguna placa para sacarle una foto con más detalle o lo que sea, lo haré en cuanto pueda.
Una pregunta, ¿de las dos placas que hay en vertical cuál es el previo y cuál el ampli?
A la salida del trafo creo que hay conectado un rectificador; lo digo por si sirve de algo.
Un Saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## betodj (Ene 10, 2011)

Que tal nucleo, por lo que mencionas el problema esta en la etapa de potencia, en esos modelos dicha etapa esta conformada por pares de transistores del tipo TIP (tip 110) y su complemento (potencia) y los puedes ubicar por que estan atornillados a un radiador metalico (disipador). A su vez debes substituir los transistores del pre_ amplificador del tipo TO92 y sus resistencias de polarizacion.
Limpia las potenciometros y checa las soldaduras.  (simplemente tocando con los dedos las terminales de la aguja del tocadiscos, debes tener sonido en las bocinas).

Las fallas tipicas en esos aparatos son debidas a cortos al colocar las bocinas y/o sobre carga de bocinas, ( dañando la etapa de potencia)

PD. En esos modelos no existe el circuito de proteccion.
PD. El plum que se escuchaba es normal, ya que en esos modelos no se cuenta con circuito de retardo. (se amplificaba el ruido (transitorio) proveniente de la fuente de alimentación.
Un saludo y cuentanos como vas..


----------



## nucleo (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola.
He estado mirando las cosas que me dices intentando identificar los componentes.
En las dos placas que forman la etapa, hay seis transistores unidos al disipador de calor. Tres en una placa o otros tres en la otra. Cada placa tiene dos de tipo cuadrado con chpa metálica trasera, y uno de los pequeño que son semicirculares en una de sus caras.
Los cuadrados son "2N6122  438". Por lo que estube mirando son transistores NPN TO220. Los pequeños los solté de la chapita en la que vienen y no tienen ninguna letra. No consigo identificarlos.
Intenté comprobar con un polímetro el estado de los transistores y me encuentro que en los 2N6122 solo hay continuidad entre Base y Emisor, pero lo curioso es que hay continuidad independiemtemente de si coloco el + del polímetro en una pata como en la otra. (¿Se mide en la posición de continuidas/diodos o en voltaje?)
Con los transistores pequeños probé a hacer la misma prueba pero sin resultados. Probé con alguno que tengo por casa y tampoco nada; tengo entendido que hay transistores que no se pueden comprobar con un polímetro...
Adjunto un par de fotos con cómo tengo identificados los transistores. 
Las resistencias que me dices no tengo muy claro cuales son.
Un Saludo.
Gracias.


----------



## betodj (Ene 10, 2011)

1) Checar que las bocinas no esten quemadas.
2) checar que el selector de voltaje este a 110V y no en 220V
checar la existencia de voltajes en el secuendario del transformador, al igual que los voltajes del rectificador (B+). 
3) con el aparato encendido (en la funcion tocadisco)  y con el potenciometro de volumen abierto( casi al maximo), tocar con el dedo (o con un inyector de señal) las terminales de los transistores del tipo TO220 (potencia) y los del tipo TO92 (preamplificadores), al hacer esta accion se debera escuchar algun zumbido en las bocinas del canal correspondiente.
Si no hay zumbido,esto indica que la parte de potencia esta muerta, y puede deberse:
a) Falta de voltaje de polarizacion (falta B+ , resistencias de polarizacion quemadas (regularmente las de 1 y 2W), diodos abiertos, soldadura rota, pista abierta, etc)
b) Transistores del pre y potencia en corto o abiertos (separadores (pasa tornillos) en mal estado y haciendo corto con la extructura del transistor y radiador).
4) Con el aparato encendido, inspeccionar si existen componentes con notable sobrecalentamiento (esto indicaria consumo excesivo de corriente y puede ser por componentes en corto, o alterados).

PD. En este tipo de aparato, rara vez se llegan a quemar de forma simultanea ambos canales, por lo que sospecho que se tiene una falla en la fuente de alimentacion.

Un saludo y cuentanos como vas...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 11, 2011)

beto, si su red domiciliara es de 220V y cambia el interruptor el aparato se dañara mas, si me parece un problema en la etapa de salida y si dices que un transistor marca continuidad en dos terminales de manera indistinta esta en corto, y posiblemente tambien su resistencia de polarizacion, revisa las resistencias adyacentes sobretodo las que manejan mayor potencia, tambien revisa que los voltajes de la fuente esten bien, no te fies a la vista de los fusibles, midelos, en lo personal seria bueno ver una foto de esas placas con mas detalle, y si es posible que levantes el diagrama seria maravilloso, suerte con la reparacion


----------



## nucleo (Ene 11, 2011)

Las bocinas están bien.
El voltaje está en 220, nunca se le tocó y estubo funcionando hasta el último día.
El diagrama lo intenté buscar por interne pero es imposible de conseguir, y en casa no lo tengo.
Voy a comprobar tensiones de salida del trafo, resistencias y transistores, y ya os cuento cómo va.
Pero aún no me queda demasiado claro cómo se comprueban los transistores.
En casa de que sea culpa de los transistores ¿pueden llegar a estropearse todos a la vez?
Un Saludo.


----------



## betodj (Ene 12, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> beto, si su red domiciliara es de 220V y cambia el interruptor el aparato se dañara mas



Gracias Helminto G. me deje llevar por las consideraciones habituales que empleamos en el taller de reparación en México.

nucleo, veo que te interesa conocer las tecnicas de medición de transistores y demás componentes electronicos, te recomiendo ver: 

http://www.neoteo.com/midiendo-diodos-y-transistores-15335.neo
(ambos enlaces existentes en nuestro foro).

Por otro lado, te recomiendo ver algunos amplificadores en base a transistores (hay uno de los años 70´s), posteados por los colegas electromecanico y juanministrador :
http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/hiraga1.htm
http://europa.spaceports.com/~fishbake/amp/ca100.htm
http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-simple-8466/

Un saludo...


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 13, 2011)

Sería útil que pusieras bien clarito la marca y modelo, tengo tantos papeles que capaz tengo el circuito.
Mientras, revisá los dos transistores to220, si hay continuidad menor de 50ohm, estan mal. El transistor to92 es el de la corriente de reposo.. es raro que se dañe.
Ví en tu foto los 4 capacitores que son de envejecer: el azul y los 3 amarillos... pasá los valores y te indicamos cual puede ser el que está mal. Por lo general, en aparatos tan viejos se daña el capacitor de salida con un valor de 470 a 2200uf. Te das cuenta porque se baja el volúmen hasta que desaparece el audio totalmente.
Espero que te sirva
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Bueno, volví a mirar las fotos ampliandolas (soy medio miope!) y encontré los capacitores que tenes que revisar primero... son los 2 grises que dicen 1250uf x 50v. Fijate que en la parte de goma de éstos es probable que tengan una o dos verruguitas que es señal que están dañados... es un defecto común.


----------



## nucleo (Ene 15, 2011)

Hola.
Saqué unas fotografías con más detalle de las dos placas de potencia desatornilladas del disipador, pero hasta mañana no las podré subir porque no tengo el cable de la cámara ahora mismo aquí.
Panzer2, la marca es Van Der Molen. Tengo el manual de operación original, le sacaré una foto para que lo veas y tal vez encuentres el esquema. El manual pone:
"Van Der Molen T.21 Stereophonic recorder player with an/fm radio and decoder"
Pero no viene ningún número de serie ni nada por el estilo. Lo que si trae son especificaciones técnicas básicas; si quieres que te diga alguna dímelo.
Comprobé los condensadores que me dices con un polímetro con opción de medir condensadores y el valor que me dán es de más o menos 1436 mF (en el condensador pone 1250 uF), uno de ellos tiene una pequeñísima verruga en la parte de goma.
Comprobé el rectificador y creo que da una salida de 50v, ¿puede ser?
Lo de la continuidad menos a los 50ohm que me dices, ¿como compruebo eso? ¿entre qué patas tengo que mirar?
Un Saludo.
Gracias.

pd: el transformador en teoria deberia sacar 50v alterna ¿no?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2011)

Saldra el año de fabricación?


----------



## nucleo (Ene 16, 2011)

En el manual no lo pone, pero fue comprado en Octubre de 1976.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Que paso con el equipo nucleo? áun lo tenes porque me inresaba conocer más de el y por ende que lo vuelvas a la vida...


----------



## analogico (Jun 12, 2011)

hilo abandonado


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2011)

Por un lado fijate el forista no responde desde enero de este año, le formule una pregunta y no respondio

Segundo no aportas nada, y te equivocas y muy mal los led si existian en esos años, incluso ya habia relojes con display de leds, calculadoras con digitos de leds

y lo que propones es un grave error, se utilza un amplificador porque metere baja impedancia puede dañar algún circuito


----------



## analogico (Jun 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por un lado fijate el forista no responde desde enero de este año, le formule una pregunta y no respondio
> 
> Segundo no aportas nada, y te equivocas y muy mal los led si existian en esos años, incluso ya habia relojes con display de leds, calculadoras con digitos de leds
> 
> y lo que propones es un grave error, se utilza un amplificador porque metere baja impedancia puede dañar algún circuito






estas en lo correcto   segun la wikipedia el led es de 1962 asi que es posible que sea un led
sin embargo no recuerdo haber jamas visto algo  de  esa epoca con led
de echo tengo una calculadora  de esa epoca y la pantalla no  es led y tampoco lcd 

sobre el parlante no es un error y no es baja impedancia
es un parlante de esos para PC que tienen amplificador integrado
con esta parte para probar






 tocas el potenciometro

a todo esto estos hilos abandonados deberían ser borrado para evitar  estos errores de seguir comentando

a todo esto como no puedo borrar mis mensajes en este hilo los editare para no inducir a errores
este lo editare mañana


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2011)

Habia reloj pulsera con display de led, habia unas calculadoras que cada digito tenia el tamño de un led, y alle estaban los 7 segmentos, yo tengo una texas de esa epoca, y tengo display de 7 segmentos también de esa época, se veian en muchos equipos importados.

Por otro lado si no aclaras que se trata de un amplificador, el menos avispado va y mete directamete el parlante y rompe otra cosa...

Eso es algo que recomiendo en muchos talleres, una fuente de sonido, por ejemplo una pequeña radio y un seguidor de señal que no es otra cosa que un pequeño amplificador

Saludos


----------



## demianel (Oct 5, 2011)

Buenas tardes. Tengo un tocadiscos marca "Thorens TD 104" (Aleman, según el manual). resulta que el amigo pandacba me paso un esquema (que luego adjunto) que no pude hacer funcionar. Luego en la puesta en marcha de dicho tocadiscos, resulta que giraba a maxima velocidad, procedo a desarmar y noto que tenia una bobina que actua, a mi entender, como freno dañada (los cables cortados desde el alambre de cobre).
Bueno, con el tema del pre, seguramente es error mio en el diseño. Pero noté que conectandolo directamente al amplificador (TDA7377), bajito pero se escuchaba, y con el pre no emitia ningún sonido (adjunto el PCB).
Con respecto al control de velocidad del motor del tocadiscos, ¿Se puede hacer alguna reforma para que trabaje sin ese freno magnetico (o sea la bobina dañada)?.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2011)

El circuito funciona perfecto, de echo yo lo he armado y siempre me funciono, algùn error de diseño y o montaje has cometido.

Porque no pones foots de la parte inferior del giradisco, este lleva un motor dc y tiene una placa de control para la velocidad, esa bobina podria ser un choque si pones fotos de esa parte y el coneccionado seria más fácil ayudarte


----------



## demianel (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola amigo pandacba, espero que andes bien. Te comento que estos días estoy escaso de tiempo (muchos trabajos práctico de la universidad), pero en la semana saco fotos. Con respecto al esquematico que me pasaste, no dudo su funcionamiento; sino, no logré hacerlo andar. El archivo "PPH.rar" es el PCB hecho en "PCB wizard", ¿no me darían una mano fijandose que esté bien?. 
Con respecto al tocadiscos, posee un PCB con un pote para 33 rpm y otro para 45 rpm (ajuste fino de RPM's), luego de ahí salen 4 cables hacia el motor (dos para el funcionamiento el motor DC y los otros dos van hacia la bobina que la creo como freno). El defecto que me hace, es que el motor gira libremente y la bobina que actua de control (con alambre de cobre del tamaño de un cabello) está cortada por donde sería el inicio de bobina (lo cual se me hizo imposible recuperarla, dado que no encuentro la punta de bobina).
Por otro lado creo tener guardado en alguna caja algún motor de tocadiscos (dado que de chico he desarmado varios porque me gustaba el mecanismo). Lo que ruego, si es que los encuentro, es que tengan el mismo sistema. ¿Que otras tecnicas se usaban para el control de las RPM?, estaría bueno saberlo (por nuevos conocimientos y también para tener otras posibilidades).
Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 8, 2011)

demianel dijo:


> Hola amigo pandacba, espero que andes bien. Te comento que estos días estoy escaso de tiempo (muchos trabajos práctico de la universidad), pero en la semana saco fotos. Con respecto al esquematico que me pasaste, no dudo su funcionamiento; sino, no logré hacerlo andar. El archivo "PPH.rar" es el PCB hecho en "PCB wizard", ¿no me darían una mano fijandose que esté bien?.
> Con respecto al tocadiscos, posee un PCB con un pote para 33 rpm y otro para 45 rpm (ajuste fino de RPM's), luego de ahí salen 4 cables hacia el motor (dos para el funcionamiento el motor DC y los otros dos van hacia la bobina que la creo como freno). El defecto que me hace, es que el motor gira libremente y la bobina que actua de control (con alambre de cobre del tamaño de un cabello) está cortada por donde sería el inicio de bobina (lo cual se me hizo imposible recuperarla, dado que no encuentro la punta de bobina).
> Por otro lado creo tener guardado en alguna caja algún motor de tocadiscos (dado que de chico he desarmado varios porque me gustaba el mecanismo). Lo que ruego, si es que los encuentro, es que tengan el mismo sistema. ¿Que otras tecnicas se usaban para el control de las RPM?, estaría bueno saberlo (por nuevos conocimientos y también para tener otras posibilidades).
> Un saludo y muchas gracias.



yo te diria que busques llevarla a alguna tienda dedicada al hi fi para repararla, las bandejas thorens son de las mejores del mundo. es una marca reconocida a nivel mundial y creo yo, sería casi un sacrilegio que le mutiles el motor de la bandeja.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola damaniel, no hay problema me fijo y te digo si e esta bien.

Esa bobina que dices no es un freno, es un captor magnetico que realimenta la placa de velocidad del motor para que esta sea estable y constante.

Hay varias formas de subsanar eso, cuando subas las fotos ya vere cual es la más adecuada y de dire como hacer


----------



## demianel (Oct 10, 2011)

Buenas tardes. Aquí subo las fotos del interior del tocadiscos (perdón por la calidad de imagen, fueron sacadas con mi telefono celular).
Para comenzar, el motor montado en su vista aerea; luego, bobina dañada que va en la parte trasera del motor DC. Después vista general del interior del tocadiscos con imágenes del PCB que controla las RPM. Por último, una foto con los dos potenciometros de ajuste fino de RPM (para 33 y 45).
De antemano muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## demianel (Oct 17, 2011)

Buenas tardes. No quiero ser muy pesado con mi problema, entiendo que no tienen porque ayudarme, pero es que necesito su ayuda. He buscado en la web a ver si consigo materia para acesorarme, pero sigo sin suerte.
Con respecto al filtro RIA, sigo sin conseguir sonido. Es como si se me pusiera a masa cuando conecto este PCB al resto del sistema, pero sigo sin conseguir la solución.
Con respecto al tocadisco, busqué de encontrar la punta de bobina pero nada (es de un diámetro muy pequeño). Estaba pensando en adaptarle uno de cassettera. ¿Será esto factible?. Luego en la web no encuentro ningún esquema similar como para darme una idea de como funciona y demás.
De antemano muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 17, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> yo te diria que busques llevarla a alguna tienda dedicada al hi fi para repararla, las bandejas thorens son de las mejores del mundo. es una marca reconocida a nivel mundial y creo yo, sería casi un sacrilegio que le mutiles el motor de la bandeja.



Yo le haría caso a Hazard  @demianel


----------



## demianel (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola Tacatomon. Te cuento que soy de Junín (BsAs, Argentina), en mi ciudad desconozco la existencia de estos lugares (sólo casas de service de eléctronica básica; tv, radio, pc, ect). Por otro lado no había leido el mensaje de hazard_1998 y le doy las gracias por su recomendación, tendré que ver en alguna ciudad más grande por la zona o directamente en BsAs.
Mi idea es darle una solución barata y en lo posible en la brevedad (dado que en noviembre tengo fechas de parciales y no voy a poder tocar otra cosa que no sean libros, ni la novia jeje). Te recuerdo que es para mi padre, por ende una solución momentanea hasta que tenga plata (jeje).
Muchas gracias a tí por tu respuesta y el interés.
Un saludo, que andes bien.


----------

